# R35 cam chain replacement



## phil c (May 18, 2018)

What is the approximate cost of doing this and mileage people are replacing at,thanks in advance


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't think I've ever seen a thread on this topic if I'm being honest. If you look at the construction of the VR38 timing chain you'd have to guess that it had been designed to last the life of the engine.


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

There have been a few stories of them failing at higher mileage on tuned cars. 

Not personally ever heard of one failing. It’s not a cheap thing to do though, dot remember the figures but it’s not a case of hundreds from what I remember. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

phil c said:


> What is the approximate cost of doing this and mileage people are replacing at,thanks in advance


mine was changed when my engine was forged on recommendation from acspeedtech, i think from memory they can wear/slightly stretch on higher mileage cars, mine was on about 50k at the time

My invoice shows it was 

main timing chain £93.93 +VAT
cam gear chain £78.67 each x2 = £157.34 +VAT
cam timing chain tensioner RH £154.63 +VAT
cam timing chain tensioner LH £154.63 +VAT
main timing chain tensioner £70.45 +VAT


----------



## phil c (May 18, 2018)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a thread on this topic if I'm being honest. If you look at the construction of the VR38 timing chain you'd have to guess that it had been designed to last the life of the engine.


From looking around the forum tuners recommendations are change at 80k,can get noisy at as little as 40k,I realise it will be engine out job , so wondered what costs are likely to be


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

From memory I think I was told about £1800 Inc parts and labour.


----------



## andyevo (Jun 13, 2017)

I inquired about this, I got told the following cost:

If it only need the timing chain (no sprockets) = £1396.70+VAT
With sprockets = £3654.64+VAT.

Andy


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Nissan***8217;s don***8217;t have the best name for timing chains through there range of motors.

I quick flick through the net will confirm that.


----------



## ACspeedtech (Aug 25, 2011)

andyevo said:


> I inquired about this, I got told the following cost:
> 
> If it only need the timing chain (no sprockets) = £1396.70+VAT
> With sprockets = £3654.64+VAT.
> ...


No idea where those prices are from but that's ridiculous.

It's about 12 hours labour, engine out or engine in and fiddle/swear a lot, works out about the same time! Cost around 780.

The 1 large and 2 small chains, oil pump chain and the 3 tensioners are circa £700. The 2 vvt pulleys are expensive but let me check. I don't think they were 1200 each though! (Circa 400 from sunday morning memory) and you'll obviously need engine oil change and filter. 

Hope that makes a bit more sense. We do recommend them on our builds due to the high labour charge to fit at a later date and we do regularly see problems with the tensioners and chain stretch on higher mileage motors. I highlighted that as part of the build offer last winter.

Best regards,
Andy


----------



## andyevo (Jun 13, 2017)

ACspeedtech said:


> No idea where those prices are from but that's ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Another very well known GTR specialist quoted me lots more than the prices I posted up.


----------



## ACspeedtech (Aug 25, 2011)

andyevo said:


> Another very well known GTR specialist quoted me lots more than the prices I posted up.


Each shop will have different opinions for sure, but we would recommend doing all the chains, all the tensioners and fresh oil and filter and would be around 1550+vat, so yep around 1800 as mentioned previously. 

Normally only shows as an issue on low serviced or high mileage cars (over 60k) but we have seen issues on 40k cars. The worst been a 22k car that had gone 15k and 4 years without an oil service!

Best regards,
Andy


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

This one failed at 127k miles which is a data point at least...

https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/343058-100-000-miles-7.html#post4991033


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Been quoted £1,500 +VAT to remove and refit engine. 

Plus what else is needed on top


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

vxrcymru said:


> Been quoted £1,500 +VAT to remove and refit engine.
> 
> Plus what else is needed on top




That's utterly ridiculous


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 24, 2016)

vxrcymru said:


> Been quoted £1,500 +VAT to remove and refit engine.
> 
> Plus what else is needed on top


Given the fact that to remove and refit the engine with nothing else by the book is 9.7 hours that is a stonking £150 P/H + vat

Was that an NHPC?


----------



## 28SKY (Aug 12, 2018)

Just had mine done by Severn Valley. Wasn't cheap indeed.


----------



## Krypt0nite (Sep 11, 2017)

mind to share how much did it set you back?

was wondering if this would be a good opportunity to forge the engine, 

anyone else changed timing chain and forged the engine at the same time and wouldnt mind sharing a ball park figure? i know there are various combos, for me ideally would be forged pistons and rods with bearings would be sufficient with stock heads


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 24, 2016)

Krypt0nite said:


> mind to share how much did it set you back?
> 
> was wondering if this would be a good opportunity to forge the engine,
> 
> anyone else changed timing chain and forged the engine at the same time and wouldnt mind sharing a ball park figure? i know there are various combos, for me ideally would be forged pistons and rods with bearings would be sufficient with stock heads



Worth a look to give you an Idea.

https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/539058-winter-builds-special-offerings-2017-2018-a.html


----------

